# U.S. Drone Test Sites



## tzoi516 (Dec 30, 2013)

I found this interesting and thought I would share.



> The US aviation regulator has announced the six states that will host sites for testing commercial use of drones.
> 
> The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) picked Alaska, Nevada, New York, North Dakota, Texas and Virginia.



Click here to read ...


----------



## sossego (Dec 30, 2013)

Wallop's Island - which is a satellite of NASA's Goddard Space Center - is located near Chincoteague, Virginia. Drone tests, robotics, and computer - Linux et al related research - are done there. 
And, no, I did not need Google or the Interwebs to get this information. Lockheed Martin and the US Navy also do testing, research, and development in the same area.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 30, 2013)

They also test at Pt Mugu and China Lake, California.


----------

